# pond areator ?



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

can some 1 tell me do u leave a areator run all winter or do you turn it off thx


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Well that depends, if you want ducks in it like duck hunters do then leave it, otherwise take it out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I turn it off at the end of October so I can ice fish. 

Assuming your talking about a bottom diffuser

Running it during the coldest periods of winter (Jan. Feb.) can drop water temps thoughout the entire water column, stressing the fish and inviting disease.

I occasionally will turn it on for a couple of hours if the pond is blanketed by snow to break though and let some light in to promote oxygen production. This really isn't necessary in most cases though unless the pond is already prone to winter kill.


----------



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

hey thx alot i will go on your judge ment but pond is healthy lots of big fish hopen for 8 lbs this yr lg mouth


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I just turned my bottom diffuser off this week, mostly so I can Ice fish, LOL they say if your going to leave them run all winter to move the diffuser to shallow water (4-6 ft) so your not turning all the deepest water and "super cooling" the entire base of deep water, that is prone to kill all your crappies and highly stress a lot of other species. 

Just remember that the deepest waer in your pond may only reach 42 degrees but if your recycling ALL the water, you may end up with 30 degree water at the bottom where your wintering species are mostly at. Make sense? 

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Kbrown, I just realized I am located right by you near New Lebanon, Im on Lutheran Church Rd, where are you located?

Salmonid


----------



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

pm me we r close on crawfords toms


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If you leave the diffuser deep and need to turn it on for a bit this winter to melt some snow/ice, don't run it more than necessary or max 2 hours should be safe. The primary purpose is to let light in.

Unless you're duck hunting, save the electric as it really isn't helping much in winter.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

We just turned ours off today after reading this thread. Was gonna leave it on but not now. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

